# "Connaught" spelled incorrectly in standard primary school spelling text book!



## Binomial (8 Oct 2010)

I just discovered that the West of Ireland province known as "Connaught" is spelled incorrectly in the standard primary school spellings/tables primer! It spells it "Connacht" ive never seen or used this spelling in the English language.


----------



## purpeller (8 Oct 2010)

I always spell it Connacht.

Google suggests lot of people do too:


----------



## lfcjfc (9 Oct 2010)

"Connaught" is an anglicisation of the proper name for the province - Connacht. As a result it has little inherent meaning. In my experience, it would be rare for a Connacht native to spell it with the "aught"#

From Wiki............

Connacht means "the descendants of Conn" (Conn itself possibly meaning wisdom or chief). The name was derived from the Connachta dynasty, who claimed descent from the mythical king Conn of the Hundred Battles. The present-day senior representative of the dynasty is The O'Conor Don.
In Irish the province is usually called _Cúige Chonnacht_. Cúige denotes a _portion_. Because Ireland had five major kingdoms, the term came to denote _a fifth_, meaning a territory comprising one fifth of the island. The other _fifths_ were Ulaid, Mide, Laighin and Mumhan. Notable kingdoms such as Aileach, Brega, Osraighe and Ui Maine, never gained the status of _fifths_, but were recognised as powerful kingdoms within each _fifth_.
An alternative anglicised spelling which was officially used during English and British rule is *Connaught*.[2] In 1874 Queen Victoria granted the title Duke of Connaught to her third son, and could trace a descent from the Connachta.[3]


----------



## PaddyW (11 Oct 2010)

It's always been Connacht to me.


----------



## mathepac (11 Oct 2010)

Binomial said:


> I just discovered that the West of Ireland province known as "Connaught" is spelled incorrectly in the standard primary school spellings/tables primer! It spells it "Connacht" ive never seen or used this spelling in the English language.


At least now we know where you stay on your trips to the "mainland"   [broken link removed]


----------



## TarfHead (11 Oct 2010)

Binomial said:


> .. ive never seen or used this spelling in the English language.


 
The Connacht Tribune
Connacht Rugby

I think you're in the minority  ?


----------



## Sunny (11 Oct 2010)

I hope you didn't send off an abusive letter or send your kid into school to tell the teacher!


----------



## csirl (12 Oct 2010)

I always spell it Connaught and have never seen it spelt any other way in english (not a connacht rugby fan, so never noticed their spelling). Isnt Connacht as gaeilge?


----------



## csirl (12 Oct 2010)

purpeller said:


> I always spell it Connacht.
> 
> Google suggests lot of people do too:


 
Google also suggests that a lot of people spell it Connaught including the local newspaper - Connaught Telegraph - and a lot of businesses based in the province.


----------



## Sunny (12 Oct 2010)

It can be spelt both ways but the spelling book is not wrong. Connacht is the actual name. The English brought in the Connaught spelling. Wouldn't get offended by either.


----------

